# Yamaha LS9 Wireless Setup



## KyleBlasius (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm looking for a guide or step by step walkthrough of some sort on how to set up a wireless network for the Yamaha LS9 Sound board so that it can be controlled via computer or iPad with the dedicated LS9 Stagemix app. Does anyone know if a guide where I could refer to? I work in a building that has wifi, so it should be as simple as bringing in some type of wifi access point, plugging it into the board, and setting the network stuff?

Setting the IP address and what not is the part that I do not understand.

If anyone understands how to do this, help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!

K


----------



## bcronenwett (Jan 30, 2013)

Sure! 

On the LS9 you want to hit the menu button until you see network settings in the bottom right hand corner. (If you need more help with that let me know.)
Now, all of the information you need will be coming from the wireless router. (Yes you need a dedicated router and it plus into the top ethernet port, not the bottom set) So what I do is hook up the router to the port and with my iPad I find the Subnet Mask and IP address. To do this go to your wireless setting and click the blue arrow by the network your using. Knowing your iPad IP address, you can increase the ending number by one and your that would be the console IP address. Hope this helps! I'll be more then happy to give you more assistance if need be!

http://yamahacommercialaudiosystems.com/downloads/broch_pdfs/ls9_stagemix_v10_ug_en.pdf


----------



## NickVon (Jan 30, 2013)

If Brconenwett's info didn't help, hit me up in a PM and I can walk you through it. Somewhere on the Yamaha Pro site, in the LS9 manuals and such are some PDF step sheets are are really quite excellent. It can be more difficult if you are running other things on the closed network, but just a Wireless Router with an Ipad/or laptop, and a LS9, is pretty easy. Getting it working on the laptop i find just a bit trickier then the ipad because of the DME-network driver you need to install.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 31, 2013)

Or you know, rather than reinventing the wheel, you could use the search and look at one of the 100+ threads that come up if you search either LS9 wireless or yamaha wireless.
I'm sure there have been more than one complete tutorial on setting it up...


----------



## bcronenwett (Jan 31, 2013)

I think what Chris15  is trying to say is....

Thanks for joining the form KyleB, and we are here to help. This question seems to be very common and has been covered in another thread. Feel free to use the search option to assist you further with your inquiry. We truly thank you for using Control Booth and I'll be more then happy to further assist you if need be. Thank you again and have a great day!


----------



## KyleBlasius (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you, you guys! Chris15, I understand that whole 'search' thing. I know it's bothering to have to answer the same question when it's already been answered, but having already searched the forums (yes I really did search them) I was unable to find a guide that could help fix my problem. 

My problem now seems to be that the wireless connection point I have just seems not to pick up the wifi in the building. Do I need to plug a router into an ethernet port that is obviously hard wired? The problem here is that I don't understand the whole internet connection problem. Addressing it and what not on the board and iPad - totally understand. But can I set up a router by plugging it into an ethernet source, when there is already a dedicated wifi network in the building? Or should I just be able to hook up an access point to the board and have it pick up the wifi?

Thank you very much for the continued answers!


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 31, 2013)

Generally speaking, a wireless device can only be connected to one network at a time. So for instance, if it is broadcasting a network you can connect to, it cannot also be connected to another network.

So what is sounds like you were thinking of is getting a wireless router (of some description), plugging that into the LS9 and then using that to create a network that the iPad can connect to, yes?
What you'd also like is to continue to be able to access the internet from that iPad while it's connected to the wireless network of the LS9, yes?

In that instance, there are 2 main choices, either you connect your LS9 into the existing network, either using a wireless bridge or by using a hardwired connection.
OR you create an independent network that has a connection to the internet.

If the former, you'll need to chat with whomever manages the existing wireless network. Note that in this situation, your console is now accessible to any device connected to the WiFi network. If that network is publicly and freely available, this may not be wise.
If the latter, then connect the internet / WAN port of your router into the building's network and follow one of the guides about getting it working as per a standalone install.


----------



## KyleBlasius (Jan 31, 2013)

So, what you are saying is I can run an ethernet cable from the board to an ethernet port somewhere in my building (I know exactly where) and that will connect it to the wifi network? How do I get the IP Address for that network and make sure I am setting it right for the board/iPad? Again - I have zero understanding of how to connect to the internet and what not. Ask me to address some movers, you got it. Hand me a router, I'll just stare at it.


----------



## NickVon (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorta.

Doing the above, will connect it to the LAN network. This may allow it to be seen by the iPad connected to a Wifi Accesspoint also somewhere located on the same LAN network. BUT maybe not. That largely depends on your instution network security. If you are at a college, or like many IT admins will lock down Wifi access to only internet and not allow connections to or data transfer between a wireless devices and something hardwired on the network(IE, the LS9). You would need to know or have some information addressed on the IT side. The LS9 needs a static address on the LAN network it's gets connected to, even though you choose your own IP at the console the address for it it can't conflict with other address that IT might have assigned. You also need to match the various Subnet layers. IT would also need to let you know what the gateway address was. It's possible but if this is the route you want to go (though generally not recommended by Yamaha you need to get your IT folks in it as they have the information you need to get everything talking.

With your own little wireless Access Point/Router this becomes easier as you have access to all this information on a smaller scale, then you'd plug your router/AP into the buildings LAN ethernet port.


----------



## bishopthomas (Feb 1, 2013)

There are VERY limited circumstances where you would need to connect your ls9 to an existing lan infrastructure. I have a feeling that you are not in this minority. Just buy a router that stays with the console. The iPad is extremely simple to set up, much easier than a computer as you have no driver issues to deal with. Simply plug the LS9 into one of the ports on the router (not the internet port), connect your iPad to the wireless network that you set up with the router, then open the StageMix application on the iPad. The rest is self explanatory. Your LS9 IP address is found under the Setup page.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Feb 3, 2013)

Wireless by Tom Boisseau - Version 2


Networking with LS9 & Windows XP or Vista

FIRST THINGS FIRST! Go to: Firmware and Software | Downloads | Yamaha . Download the latest version of “DME-N Network Driver”, “Studio Manager”, and “LS9 Editor” and install them IN THAT ORDER on your PC. Then download the latest version of the “LS9 Firmware”. Install the firmware by loading the file to the root directory of a thumb drive; insert the thumb drive into the LS9 and power up the LS9. The LS9 will detect the file. When prompted, push the “INC” button on the LS9 to begin the update. [Note: “DME-N Driver Installation Guide” and “Editor Installation Guide”are also available at the above site and may provide additional insights.]

DME NETWORK DRIVER SETUP
- Click on “Start” menu of your computer and then click on “Control Panel”
- Double click on the “DME Network Driver”
- Click on “New” button (The middle section should allow for data to be entered).
- Enter “Device Name” (I.E., “LS9”)
- Enter “Device IP Address” (MUST be same address as on the LS9) [default = 192.168.0.128]
- Enter “Device MAC Address” (MUST be same address as on the LS9) [mine is = 00 A0 DE 25 AF 78]
- Select “Device Port No.” as “1”
- Click “Apply” then click “Save and Close”

NETWORK SETUP
- Click on “Start” menu and then click on “Control Panel”
- Double click on “Network Connections”
- Right click on “Local Area Connection” and then click on “Properties”
[For wireless networking right click on “Wireless Network Connection”, click on “Properties” & follow same steps below]
- Select “General” tab, scroll to & click on “Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)” (for Vista use “(TCP/IPv4)”) & click on “Properties”
- Select “Use the following IP Address” and enter a Static IP Address [NOTE 1]
(I.E., 192.168.0.130) ***DO NOT USE THE SAME NUMBER AS THE CONSOLE*** [NOTE 2]
- Set the Subnet Mask (I.E. 255.255.255.0) and click on “OK” (Use the same number provided on the console)
- Click “OK” on “Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties” box
[For wireless networking click “OK” on “Wireless Network Connection Properties” box]
- Click “Okay” (if “Okay” is not present click “Close”) on “Local Area Connection Properties” box
- Close “Network Connections” box
[For wireless networking click “OK” on “Wireless Network Connection Properties” box]
- Restart Computer [not always necessary]
- Turn off all Firewalls. (I.E., Norton, Symantec, etc… & Turn off Windows Firewall. [not always necessary]

STUDIO MANAGER SETUP (steps with * may need to be repeated each time Studio Manager is launched)
* Launch Studio Manager
- Select “File”, then “Setup” then “Modify Workspace”
- Add “LS9” from “Device Editor” to the “Workspace” [NOTE 3]
* Select “MIDI Ports” and “check” identical (the same) “Input Port” & “Output Port” & click “Apply” [NOTE 3]
* Click “OK” on the “Setup for …” box
* Double-click on the LS9 Icon and open LS9 Editor
* Click on “File” and select “System Set Up”
* Select identical (the same) “Input Port” and “Output Port” [NOTE 3]
* Enter “Administrator Password”, if you have set one, (same as on the LS9) and click “OK” [NOTE 3]
* Click on “Synchronization” and select “Re-Synchronizing”
* Select “Console -> PC” or “PC -> Console” and click “OK” (WARNING: It is most always best to select “Console -> PC”)

After “Re-Synchronizing” is completed, you should be good to go!

NOTE 1: It may be necessary to change this setting back to “Obtain an IP address automatically” in order to later connect to the Internet or certain networks.
NOTE 2: If you have already set up your PC for control via a “wired” Ethernet connection or have already set up your PC for wireless connection, you will need to enter a different Static IP Address so the two do not conflict (I.E., 192.168.0.131).
NOTE 3: Click “Set Default” to make LS9 default console, other wise you must repeat these steps each time you launch Studio Manager.

NOTE REGARDING DIRECT CONNECTION CABLES: You may use either a “Standard” Ethernet cable or a “Crossover” cable for a direct connection between an LS9 and a PC. (NOTE: Some of Yamaha’s other consoles require a crossover cable for direct connection to a PC).

NOTE REGARDING ROUTERS: When connecting THROUGH a router, use a “Standard” Ethernet cable to the PC and either a “Standard” or “Crossover” cable to the LS9. Connect these cables to the router outputs ports ONLY (LAN ports). Do NOT connect to the port on the router labeled “Internet” or “WAN”. The steps above are the same whether you use a direct connection or connect through a router.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Feb 3, 2013)

Here's "my" network.


----------



## Souzounaki (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi timmy....

I have tried everything to connect to my LS9 Console....
I installed the latest dme network driver
Installed Studio Manager
Installed LS9 Editor...
Upgraded firmware on Console 1.33
Did all settings as found in manuals forums etc...
Tried both wireless & direct connection
I can seem to connect at all to the console.
I have tried both on a mac & a pc.
I have tried every option possible.
I have even followed every step in yamaha tutorial video, even putting the same ips as the video.
Is there something I am suppose to change on the desks settings.
Even after a factory reset I can connect.
The only difference with the mac & pc is that when I open Studio Manager it says the following midi ports cannot be opened 'output'.... or something like that.
I just started working at a the club & apparently the previous guy could connect....

Thanks in advance

TimmyP1955 said:


> Wireless by Tom Boisseau - Version 2
> 
> 
> Networking with LS9 & Windows XP or Vista
> ...


----------

